# new gas with alcohol doesn't last as long?



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it just me? it seems like when I mix up some 40:1 for the weedeater etc. that it won't last more than a month now. It starts looking a bit milky and I get poor starting/running. I am wondering if the added alcohol in combination with the oil ends up absorbing more water than the gas by itself.

Should I be adding some fuel conditioner?

Don


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

YES, STABOL...
not just for the 2 cycles...for mowers and generators also.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Alcohol is like a magnet for water. Keep gas cans sealed as best you can. Fuel in general has a shelf life of 3 weeks without an additive. We've seen an increase of the water problem in the last 2 years. I tell people the truth - that keeping fuel "fresh" and free of water is a best-effort situation. Also, stay away from 87 octane, we've had the most problems with it and most 2-strokes require 89 or better to prevent detonation.
Paul


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

I recommend the Sta-Bil blue marine formula. It's more concentrated than the red formula, and solves the ethanol and long term storage problem. You can get the small bottles now at Wal-Mart for about 9 bucks--treats 80 gallons.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Blue, huh. Never heard of it. Heard good things about SeaFoam though. Will get some blue and test it. Thanks...


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Sea Foam is great for cleaning off old gas varnish and stablizer.Stabil blue is a great stablizer!Has anyone tried StarBrtite ???


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've heard of StarTron by StarBrite. It's a fuel treatment and stabilizer with enzymes. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

*conditioner*

I'll have to try that. 

I went up on a little joy ride in a Cesna today and I noticed you can buy premium avgas at the airport for $3.5/gal. I didn't know that anyone can just show up and buy gas, and I';m sure it doesn't have alcohol.

Don


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

junebug1701 said:


> I've heard of StarTron by StarBrite. It's a fuel treatment and stabilizer with enzymes. Haven't tried it yet.


starbrite is something being pushed by the distributors - we got an email about it, i looked over the starbrite website and deleted the email as i'm not easily impressed. we've been using the B&S freshstart with fair results, but that darn alcohol is the major problem.
BTW alcohol has an octane of about 125-128. Consider what octane your left when 87-regular absorbs water, and the 10% alcohol now doesn't contribute to that octane rating. if the alky is 10%, do the math: 87 x 10 parts = 870 subtract the 128 for the alky, = 742, divide by 9 parts gas = 82. (90%, or 9 parts gas to 1 part alky, divide by 10 to get avg.) so, you have 82 octane gas left over, which is great for creating detonation. good for us fixing them, bad for customer wallets. we tell everyone buying a 2-stroke to use 91. it has additives and will leave you with more octane should it absorb some H2O.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, you can buy avgas at any small airport. It's 100 octane and ethanol-free. Looks like it's selling at anywhere from $4.29 to $4.85 in my area. Look for the 100LL avgas:

http://www.airnav.com/fuel/local.html

Also, on the Husqvarna web site, they recommend 89 or better octane for their 2-cycle equipment.


----------

